# about universal double wing 2025-410



## ludhjr (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi,

I received this shotgun from my father in-law it was in a fire and he built a new stock what I was hoping for if someone could tell me who made this shotgun are they junk seems to shoot fine and where if I needed parts for it I have never heard of it and just wanted to know more about it anything would be appreciated email me at [email protected] Thank you


----------

